#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακό στο Λονδίνο

## yannisbobo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβρη (2013) φεύγω για μεταπτυχιακό στο UCL, στο  Λονδίνο. Οι εστίες όμως δεν μου γεμίζουν και πολύ το μάτι και επίσης  βλέπω πως και το ίδιο το Πανεπιστήμιο συμβουλεύει τους μεταπτυχιακούς να  μην προτιμήσουν να μείνουν εκεί.
Έτσι, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανένας σας θα έχει τον ίδιο προορισμό την  ερχόμενη χρονιά ώστε να ερχόμασταν σε επικοινωνία με σκοπό να βρούμε  διαμέρισμα για συγκατοίκηση.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ίδιο το πανεπιστήμιο απαξιώνει τις εστίες του;
Ή μήπως οι εστίες δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία του πανεπιστημίου;

----------


## yannisbobo

Δεν τις απαξιώνει. Αναφέρει πως απευθύνονται περισσότερο σε προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές ή γενικά International students.
Συμβουλεύει τους μεταπτυχιακούς Ην. Βασιλείου και Ευρώπης να βρουν είτε στις Intercollegiate είτε σε ιδιωτικές.

----------


## Xάρης

Μου φαίνεται περίεργη η διάκριση μεταξύ προ/μετα-πτυχιακών φοιτητών στο θέμα αυτό.
Φαντάσου να είχες ξεκινήσει από εκεί τις σπουδές σου, να έμενες 4 χρόνια στις εστίες και μετά τι, θα σου έλεγαν ότι τώρα δεν είναι κατάλληλη για σένα αν θέλεις να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου;

Άσε τι λέει το πανεπιστήμιο. Βρες κανένα καρντάση να μάθεις εκ των έσω τι και πώς.
Γιατί όχι να κάνεις ένα ταξιδάκι αστραπή στο Λονδίνο για επιτόπου "αυτοψία".
Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις καμιά φθηνή πτήση και αν έχεις και να μείνεις δεν θα σου κοστίσει πολύ.

Ό,τι και να κάνεις, καλή συνέχεια στις σπουδές σου.

----------


## yannisbobo

Έγινε συνάδελφε. Να'σαι καλά.

----------

